# GameCube Backup Launcher 0.1 Xi



## WiiGator (Feb 20, 2009)

This is an update of my GC Backup Launcher.

- There is now an audiofix included, which should work for most games.
- Fixed memory card bug
- Disc can be changed, if started by pressing B
- Support to switch game ISO on multigame disc (press Z to select second disc, eject and insert again)

Installation is same as last version: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=134170

There are still games not working: PokeMon XD, Ikaruga, XIII and Kirby.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=4928


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 20, 2009)

So this means games will now create/read the same save file when A or B is pressed? Rather than B using a different one?


----------



## SwitchNOW (Feb 20, 2009)

goood


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 20, 2009)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> So this means games will now create/read the same save file when A or B is pressed? Rather than B using a different one?



Yes.

Note: If you want to use your old broken saves, you need to fix the game ID in the save.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool. Not sure yet if mine will need that.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 20, 2009)

What do you mean by disc can be changed? Like 2 game discs work? Or do only the ones that save before the swap still work.


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 20, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> What do you mean by disc can be changed? Like 2 game discs work? Or do only the ones that save before the swap still work.



I mean 2 disc games like Resident Evil. When the game is asking to switch to the second disc, you can now do it and it will detect the second disc (Even if this is just the next game on a multigame disc).


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 20, 2009)

WiiGator, you are a god.


----------



## ganonthesage (Feb 20, 2009)

No compatability for some reason w/ Pokemon Colosseum.
Any tips?


----------



## TeenTin (Feb 20, 2009)

Do I need to first uninstall the old mios patcher before installing this new one ?


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 20, 2009)

TeenTin said:
			
		

> Do I need to first uninstall the old mios patcher before installing this new one ?



General there is no uninstall required. It will replace old stuff, if you have IOS249 installed.

If you use rungcbackup, you don't need to update MIOS. But if you use Wii disc channel for starting, you need to update it and press X before installation (to change boot method).


----------



## TeenTin (Feb 20, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> TeenTin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, does this mean if I decide to use rungcbackup, I don't even need to install the mios patcher in the first time ?


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 20, 2009)

TeenTin said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. You need to install it one time, because you need homebrew support and DVD-R support in MIOS.


----------



## TeenTin (Feb 20, 2009)

Rogue Leader NTSC is still not working.  OH... This is my favorite game in GC...


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Feb 20, 2009)

wow wasn't expecting an update so quick... full of surprises especially on fridays... man i love fridays!!!

you're the man WG


----------



## airpirate545 (Feb 20, 2009)

So if I had an old ToS savegame before using this how would I convert the save to use with this?


----------



## Hells Guardian (Feb 21, 2009)

You are the best dude. Wicked awsome work.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 21, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Haruhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For those that don't understand how, how do you go and do that? How do you know what to change the ID to for example?


----------



## vondozier (Feb 21, 2009)

This broke all my old saves on Theta

So question is, will saves always die when there's a new update?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 21, 2009)

Good job!!! You are awesome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Legend of Zelda Wind Waker --- the dungeon map takes forever to load.  Did it fixed ???


----------



## araan (Feb 21, 2009)

i hope that this version can work on my wii..
because the other one freeze with all games at the start screen
^^


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anyone gotten GC Action Replay to work? I tried using my backup copy of AR 1.14b (PAL) on my USA NTSC console and it does indeed detect the new inserted disc correctly but after AR loads it goes to a black screen (which appears to flash 3 times quickly). I have tried Resident Evil 0 and Pikmin 2. NOTE: I have installed the v4 mios patch of Xi since v5+ block the GC AR disc.

Open the lid..
Please insert Resident Evil 0 and close the lid
Please wait...
Then black screen

I have tried it with an original gamecube game Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2 and it successfully worked.


----------



## linkinworm (Feb 21, 2009)

the audiofix, is it the same as waninkokos that i currently have(not rev 3,higher beta) because while the audiofix helps make games playable it seems games wiht real audio (like XG3 ,bloody roar primal fury, street racing syndicate etc) no in game music will play only SFX.


----------



## Smiths (Feb 21, 2009)

curious about this save thing mentioned.

I remember having to rename the Windwaker save from gczelda to just zelda.  is this what is meant?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you very much Wiigator ^^


----------



## Lubbo (Feb 21, 2009)

anyone know if Starfox: Adventures works?


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 21, 2009)

Starfox Adventures works with sound effects and music but no voices.


----------



## Lubbo (Feb 21, 2009)

Buzbee said:
			
		

> Starfox Adventures works with sound effects and music but no voices.



so only the character voices dont work and everything else works fine
is that PAL or NTSC?


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 21, 2009)

I tried NTSC. Evrything else appears normal. Just make sure you have subtitles on...I think they are on by default.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 21, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Good job!!! You are awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you answer my question ? I didnt test it because I am going to get dvd-r copies soon.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 21, 2009)

All working speedfix games wont have any music or speech that streams.


----------



## LegendaryXM90 (Feb 21, 2009)

Can someone please explain this whole gamesave thing because now my Prince of Persia saves aren't being recognized.


----------



## Jojounin (Feb 21, 2009)

Could anyone explain how do I exactly install it?

I downloaded it, it came with a file named "[4928]gcbackup0.1_v21" and I got no clue how to install it.


----------



## KkNo (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey thanks for the update...

I have a question... I now already know how to make run the second disc on a multigame disc with the first game disc on the same disc...

But... If one multigame disc contains the first game disc and another multigame disc contains the second part 

this will be reognized and playable??? 

or only its possible to continue if this is in the same disc than the first part.

Thanks again


----------



## kennethroop (Feb 21, 2009)

someone asked in this topic about the action replay , i backed up my original action replay usa version 1.14 a to dvd-r and the gc backup launcher says media not recoginized  i hit (A) button on gc pad it resets ,also i hit (B) button its resets the wii , so if anyone could help us both on this subject it will be the most appericated in the world ,,, thanks.


----------



## Kwev (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update !

But now I'm experiencing such problem...

- I started Fire Emblem : Path of Radiance GameCube and I finished him just yesterday. I was planning on use my GC save with Fire Emblem : Radiant Dawn on Wii but it seems it don't detect any Fire Emblem save on my memory card (it doesn't ask me if I have a FEoR save and start the game). Just few hours ago, trying to solve the problem, I saw that my FEoR had a weird data in the Wii menu for Saved Game. The save is dated of 01/01/2000. I though it was the source of my problem (since it happened the same thing with SSBB launched with the old Ocarina) but now.... don't tell me I have to restart the whole game !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, I played like 45 hours, make effort to reach stats caps and all ! And now, FEoR want me to create a new SaveFile. ^^' Is there really no other way ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for your answers.
And thanks for that evil update.


----------



## DehShadow (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know if its just me, but Collectors Edition no longer works even with the reboot.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 21, 2009)

kennethroop: you need to install miosv4, you have the option of choosing v4 v5 or v8 when it runs...use left & right to choose


----------



## LegendaryXM90 (Feb 21, 2009)

Still waiting for a solution to the gamesave problem ... more and more people are having it.


----------



## GSR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm still having the same problem as I was last topic:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Has anyone had any luck with the PAL version of Megaman X Command mission? PAL mode kills the signal (no audio either), NTSC gives me the green screen, and booting w/ patched MIOS gives me a black screen.
> 
> All this is on a 3.3U NTSC Wii.



As far as I can tell the ISO is good (it boots in Dolphin), and putting it on a multigame DVD boots the menu but not the game.  Anyone else with the game want to try and test it?


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice work WiiGator. This works great. Thanks for the multi-disc support.

Audio seems wierd in Skies of Arcadia.


----------



## fst312 (Feb 21, 2009)

LegendaryXM90 said:
			
		

> Still waiting for a solution to the gamesave problem ... more and more people are having it.



that problem is fixed how are you having it with this version of the gc loader.all my saves work that didn't work with the first version of the gc loader.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Feb 21, 2009)

killer 7 works now for me pressing the A button. thank you so much Wiigator!


----------



## ppc_gba (Feb 21, 2009)

yes this fixed the save issue which means that the games will find/save the correct save file name, which also means that they won't find old saves created while using an older version of the backup launcher. If you absolutely need your save back, copy it to the sd card using NuGaSa and rename it to the correct name, then copy it back to the memory card. If you don't know the correct name, make a new file and see what the name is.
EX: --SuperSmashBros0110290334 (incorrect/old)
instead of
01-GALE-SuperSmashBros0110290334
Wiigator told me the backup launcher wasn't reading the disc id info into memory, which is why games were saving/loading from the wrong file.
I still get no video starting out on Mario Kart, until I set it to 60Hz. At least Pokemon Colosseum works for me now.


----------



## LegendaryXM90 (Feb 21, 2009)

fst312 said:
			
		

> LegendaryXM90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I'm talking about gamesaves created while on Theta not being recognized while running Xi.


----------



## WiiBlaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok my action replay works but when i put in another disk, it stills goes to a black screen? any ideas
this is using both the GC backup Loader and the Disc Channel, same results on 3 or 4 different games
Do i need to put it on a muti Disc to get it working correctly?
I am pressing B to start game, and Have MIOSv4 installed and patched


----------



## AetherMaster (Feb 21, 2009)

LegendaryXM90 said:
			
		

> fst312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a fix posted at the end of page 3


----------



## fst312 (Feb 21, 2009)

LegendaryXM90 said:
			
		

> fst312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok i see what you mean i just started reading posts from before you and their people having problems like you and now i just checked one of my games Dragon Ball Z  budokai 2 and noticed it doesn't detect my save data.

EDIT 
what fix maybe i read wrong but i looked in page 3 just now.


----------



## Kwev (Feb 21, 2009)

D*** !!! I'm so dumb !!

My SD Card was protected from writing when I did the backup of my save. It happens sometime since the card broke a little, but NuGaSa said "Bakcup Complete" and when I went in the Restorer Mode, my FE save was in there, so I though it was good...  

Big mistake. Restarted the Wii and then.... _deleted the "bad" save from the GC Memory Card_.

And when I made another FE save, back it up in order to have the name : SURPRISE ! No more save on the SD ! I'm doomed... 


But a big thanks to ppc_gba.  Sorry, I wasted you're help. ^^' But now I'm punished...
...
_(Should I restart the whole game ? _


----------



## LegendaryXM90 (Feb 21, 2009)

NuGaSa isn't working for me. I press both 1 and 2 and nothing happens. Only the home button works to exit the menu.

I lurked around a bit ... and it says it doesn't work with official NGC memory cards?!?!?! WHAAAATT?!?!?!? Mine is official, does that mean I'm fucked until WiiGator or someone else does something about this on the coding side of the GCBL?


----------



## AetherMaster (Feb 21, 2009)

LegendaryXM90 said:
			
		

> NuGaSa isn't working for me. I press both 1 and 2 and nothing happens. Only the home button works to exit the menu.
> 
> I lurked around a bit ... and it says it doesn't work with official NGC memory cards?!?!?! WHAAAATT?!?!?!? Mine is official, does that mean I'm fucked until WiiGator or someone else does something about this on the coding side of the GCBL?


Wow, yeah. I tried it on my NON-official and got an error code dump.... I'm switching back to Theta, lol


----------



## Kwev (Feb 21, 2009)

Try to ask a friend if he has a unofficial card. Personnaly, I have a High Capacity Memory Card. Can't do anything with official card on NGC... 

For my problem, I'm planning on waiting for a possible Action Replay GC Homebrew for Wii. I start searching right now !


----------



## LegendaryXM90 (Feb 21, 2009)

LegendaryXM90 said:
			
		

> NuGaSa isn't working for me. I press both 1 and 2 and nothing happens. Only the home button works to exit the menu.
> 
> I lurked around a bit ... and it says it doesn't work with official NGC memory cards?!?!?! WHAAAATT?!?!?!? Mine is official, does that mean I'm fucked until WiiGator or someone else does something about this on the coding side of the GCBL?



Haha, yeah. Until WiiGator or someone else fixes this issue, gotta switch back to Theta.


----------



## Rainy (Feb 21, 2009)

What about Action replay? I get an error when i boot.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 21, 2009)

I sure hope Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4 NTSC-U on a PAL console works soon


----------



## Rainy (Feb 21, 2009)

sorry didnt read properly. its a new version. how do i install?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 21, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> This is an update of my GC Backup Launcher.
> 
> - There is now an audiofix included, which should work for most games.
> - Fixed memory card bug
> ...



*sigh*
Yes, it's a new version.


----------



## dottor_male (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn, same problem with Nugasa. I got it working a LONG time ago, in fact I have a backup of some savegames on my SD, but now it does absolutely nothing. I don't remeber why or how... 
The only button that works is the home button. Sigh... well when I'm finished with Skyes of Arcadia, I'll update...
Someone should try to fix the bug in libogc and recompile GCMM or Nugasa.


----------



## BMasterP (Feb 21, 2009)

Eventough i read that roguasquadron2 isn't working Thanks WIIGATOR for you support and the time you've spend into this........

Maybe it will be working oneday...

reason for not buying the original one(still got my re4 edition cube) only one left on the internet here in holland asks 35 euro's(a new x360 of wii game is 50 euro's over here) aaaaarrrrrggggggg

anyway tnxx


----------



## mrtankjump (Feb 21, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda: Collectors Edition still works, it just takes a REALLY REALLY long time to get past the red Nintendo, and you have to boot with rebooter(at least for Majoras Mask, I'm still testing to see if it will play the song of time.)


----------



## Rainy (Feb 21, 2009)

thx for the help /sarcasm

for all the other people who need help rename it to .rar


----------



## dottor_male (Feb 21, 2009)

BMasterP said:
			
		

> Eventough i read that roguasquadron2 isn't working Thanks WIIGATOR for you support and the time you've spend into this........
> 
> Maybe it will be working oneday...
> 
> ...



I've found Rougue Squadron 3 at 5€ and and Rogue Squadron 2 at 9.9€ here in Italy! Some dumb kid sold them at a game stop!


----------



## Kurosan (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad to hear that file saving has been fixed, but it makes me wonder: Does that mean that saving games from different regions on the same memory card is safe now?


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 21, 2009)

For those who are trying to get GC Action Replay to work:

You MUST patch using mios v4 if using an original or backup disc of AR (you have the option of choosing V4,v5, or v8 in the included mios patch) with the backup launcher Xi. It seems to only work with Original gamecube games currently. Alternatively, you should be able to use any mios with the AR Launcher (there's v1.08,v1.09, & 1.14 posted on Eurasia.nu). Again, it will only work with Original GC games. Maybe there will be support for AR in Backup Launcher 0.1 Upsilon.

I hex edited the action replay iso with the values in the action replay patches 1.3 (which allow the use of DVD-Rs) but it bypasses the load disc (it expects the backup to already be in there since the patches are intended for dols) so they do not work either with Xi.


----------



## LegendaryXM90 (Feb 21, 2009)

Kurosan said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that file saving has been fixed, but it makes me wonder: Does that mean that saving games from different regions on the same memory card is safe now?




Umm...I'm pretty sure that's NEVER safe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Oh, misinterpreted your question. lol i dunno


----------



## rafwii (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi everybody!
First of all, my compliments to WiiGator for the great work!
Then, my issue:
- using the *component cable * to connect the Wii to my PAL LCD TV when I launch a PAL GameCube game via the Backup Launcher I don't get images but sounds only.
- using the *default AV cable * the GameCube games work perfectly and I get images and sounds

Any suggestions?

Thank you all!


----------



## Zozzy (Feb 21, 2009)

THanks WiiGator, you are a god indeed!

But I've got a question here: I have installed the prevorious version of GCBL, how can I simply upgrade?


----------



## Rainy (Feb 21, 2009)

I just ran the patcher again and just replace the dol for the loader.


----------



## mrtankjump (Feb 21, 2009)

Good news everyone! Majora's Mask from The Collectors Edition works through the song of time!


----------



## DOBERMAN421 (Feb 21, 2009)

it s my first post . sorry for my english (im french), anyone know if the two baiten kaitos run now ???
and what is the best issue to burn it on dvd ?
thx for all your work


----------



## OSW (Feb 21, 2009)

For those who are wondering about the save issue.

The old theta version created bad saves (the header or something was wrong, missing a few bytes compared to an official save).

Launching throught the disk channel with waninkoko's cmios installed did not have this save issue.

Now that wiigator has fixed it, you will need to convert your saves from theta to fix them (more information in the old theta topic, however i don't remember it off hand). something like using a savegame tool like nugasa and renaming or hex editing the save then reinstalling.

The save file format will not change in the future intentionally, because it is correct now. Clearly wiigator does not want to change what is correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks wiigator!


----------



## Rainy (Feb 21, 2009)

I cant seem to get MM to work 0_o


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 21, 2009)

Can someone patch & test their AR 1.14 iso (PAL or USA) to see if we can get it to work with Xi. Use a hex editor like Winhex to alter the following before burning iso. Try just doing # 1 then burn. If that does not work try doing just 2 & 3 and then burn. What we need is the patched iso to work just like the original does with:

Open the lid...
Insert "name of game" and close the lid.
Please wait...

Some of these patches below patch to work with DVD-R and some patchs work to bypass the load/wait screens. We need to get the load/wait screens back while still pacthing for DVD-R. 

Look for the hex strings without spaces. The spaces are just there to make it easier to read.

1. Look for hex string "7C7F 1B78 2C1F 0001 4082" and replace 7C7F1B78 with 3BE00001

2. Look for hex string "0034 3D20 CC00 6129 6004 3800 0002 3D60 CC00 9009 0000 616B 3024 814B 0000 3920 0001 5540 07B8 6000 0001 900B" and replace 900B with 6000

3. Look for hex string "6140 0005 6129 3024 9009 0000 3D60 CC00 616B" and replace 9009 with 6000

Update: It looks like modifying #1 bypasses the load disc screen so try burning a disk with changing only #2 and #3 together. Hopefully, after inserting disk you will not get Error: no disk.

MAKE SURE YOU INSTALL THE V4 MIOS IN XI (DEFAULT IS V5).  GC ACTION REPLAY DISKS ARE DISABLED IN V5+


----------



## Linuks (Feb 21, 2009)

Is the mios patcher v3 the same as this one from Waninkoko?
Thanks for all


----------



## The_Super_Infram (Feb 21, 2009)

rafwii said:
			
		

> - using the *component cable * to connect the Wii to my PAL LCD TV when I launch a PAL GameCube game via the Backup Launcher I don't get images but sounds only.
> - using the *default AV cable * the GameCube games work perfectly and I get images and sounds
> 
> Any suggestions?



Try setting your Wii to 576i (standard PAL), worked for me


----------



## Kasehuja (Feb 21, 2009)

I need some Help! 
I dont understand how to "fix" my gamesaves....
(like paper mario 2 and resident evil 0)
I´ve installed the Xi  , and the games still work fine... But the loader cant read the gamesaves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I Hope someone can give me a "beginners guide" how to fix my saves!
(and YES i read the whole tread but i dont really understand how to fix it...)


----------



## Rainy (Feb 21, 2009)

....Ok here is how you do it...or atleast how i think you do it.

first backup your current save and then delete it.
Then make a new szave and back that up aswell.
They should both have different names the one that was newly made will have the right name so simply swap around the names of those 2 saves.

Some1 post and tell me if this works.


----------



## Kasehuja (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok I´ve understand that....but how can i backup my save?
I have only one Gc memory card! Is there a way to copy my save on the Sd like wii game save?


----------



## dottor_male (Feb 21, 2009)

You can do a backup with GCMM or NUgasa only if you have a third party memory card. Nugasa and GCMM don't works with Nintendo Memory Cards, because there is a bug in the libogc library.
Another way is using two memory card, one third party and one nintendo, so you can move the save from the nintendo's one.
Or use USBGecko (the hardware thing, not GeckoOS) to backup the saves on your PC.


----------



## Rainy (Feb 21, 2009)

Its on wiibrew, i think there was a link in this thread. 

http://wiibrew.org/wiki/GCMM think thats it.


----------



## rafwii (Feb 21, 2009)

The_Super_Inframan said:
			
		

> rafwii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! It works! Thank you!


----------



## Kasehuja (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmm ok...So theres no way to backup my saves for me (i have a official gc card)
But i think thats not the main problem ^^ 
I´m playing resident evil 0 since yesterday , and i´m not so far in there!
The save of paper mario is a bigger loose .... 
But thank you all for your help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe i´ll find a 3rd party memory card!


----------



## montacer (Feb 21, 2009)

Rainy said:
			
		

> ....Ok here is how you do it...or atleast how i think you do it.
> 
> first backup your current save and then delete it.
> Then make a new szave and back that up aswell.
> ...



It didn't work for me, i had  a Tos save file (which name was --TOS_000.gci or something like that) , i backuped it on my pc, i created a new save file and its name was AF-GQSF-TOS_000, i changed the name of my old save file and restored it into the memory card. When i open the wii menu to check gamecube save files, my old save file is there and the data are correct (level etc...) but ToS still doesn't recognize the file eventhough it has the correct name(no ToS data in the memory card according to it if i try to load the file)... If i try with a new save file (also named AF-GQSF-TOS_000) the game recognizes it...
Maybe there is something else to change


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 21, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody knows ?


----------



## Rainy (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn i thought maybe that would work.


----------



## dottor_male (Feb 21, 2009)

montacer said:
			
		

> Rainy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to HEX edit it, not only change is filename.
Open the new save and the old save with an HEX editor and change the name in the old save.


----------



## scognito (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi,
I have 1080 with patched sound but it doesn't play background music of the levels (it plays fine the intro).
Can someone confirm this? Also is there a way to unpatch the iso so I can test if it works without patch?
1080 bg music are AWESOME


----------



## Rainy (Feb 21, 2009)

could someone please send me 2 save files one with theta and one with the newest version. oh...Through PM.


----------



## davidsl_128 (Feb 21, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> - Disc can be changed, if started by pressing B
> - Support to switch game ISO on multigame disc (press Z to select second disc, eject and insert again)



Does this mean that we can now play 2 disc games like Tales of Symphonia and Metal Gear!?


----------



## Rainy (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes it does.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 21, 2009)

wii_128 said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People NEVER read. Its on the first page!

Anyways, is it possible to add in a Action Replay fix into the MIOS? I still can't get any of the MIOSs to read an AR (Retail and backup)


----------



## Rainy (Feb 21, 2009)

montacer youre the one who sent the saves right? can you upload em to mediafire or someplace else RS is is being a bish.


----------



## montacer (Feb 21, 2009)

dottor_male said:
			
		

> montacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


worked like a charm thanks a lot


----------



## SwitchNOW (Feb 21, 2009)

may be nothing to sav of Donkey Konga 3?
to cancel the memory?


----------



## kennethroop (Feb 21, 2009)

Buzbee said:
			
		

> kennethroop: you need to install miosv4, you have the option of choosing v4 v5 or v8 when it runs...use left & right to choose






where do i download this miosv4? please help.


----------



## Levente (Feb 21, 2009)

Great work! All my games work now with old savestates pressing A!


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 21, 2009)

Learn to use google. The filename your looking for is RVL-mios-v4.wad. Remember 7 is a lucky number.


----------



## Rambytes (Feb 21, 2009)

My Eternal Darkness (NTSC) don't work... always a error at the start (with the poem)....


----------



## Untouchable757 (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks my WW waker save is back.


----------



## Defiance (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know if this has been asked already, but does Action Replay work yet?


----------



## Linuks (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Wiigator,
Is it possible to fix the "wrong date" bug? Thanks a lot


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has been asked already, but does Action Replay work yet?



That deserves a face-palm but sicne I'm too lazy I'll just answer: Read the first post on this page.

I'm guessing the people that have can get it to work can use it, but for the few that can't get either retail or backups of it to even boot, the answer is no.


----------



## ..::MaxWell::.. (Feb 21, 2009)

Do I rename the file in the archive to boot.dol?


----------



## houseonfire (Feb 21, 2009)

Works wonderfully.
WiiGator, i want to have your babies.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2009)

Star fox Adventures still doesn't work for me at all. I can hear sound and music but i can't see any video. I've tried forcing NTSC, PAL60.

Any suggestions?



Oh and thanks WiiGator for everything!!


----------



## ..::MaxWell::.. (Feb 21, 2009)

Please people, I really need help.
How do I install GC Backup Launcher Xi?
I opened the archive and all I see is one file, and I have the previous wii gator backup launcher aswell.


----------



## Rainy (Feb 21, 2009)

If you posted in here was there really a need for a topic about it. Read through the thread.


----------



## ..::MaxWell::.. (Feb 21, 2009)

I did, MANY TIMES! 
And it says ABSOLUTELY NOTHING about how to install it, the thread Wii Gator linked to I don't understand.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 21, 2009)

Mr. House: Extract file then just change the extension from "1_v21" to "rar". You need to be able to view extensions in windows or just choose winrar to open file types of 1_v21.


----------



## vondozier (Feb 21, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> The save file format will not change in the future intentionally, because it is correct now. Clearly wiigator does not want to change what is correct



Good news, thanks.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks Wiigator, I appreciate your work


----------



## Joshua1022 (Feb 21, 2009)

Phantasy Star online episode 1 and 2 does not work on Gamecube backup Launcher XI but can someone else check to make sure.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 21, 2009)

It didn't work on Theta either and still probably won't work. Anything thats based mostly online doesn't seem to work. (Which is really only the PSO games)


----------



## ether2802 (Feb 21, 2009)

So, is it also a new cMIOS or just the launcher..??


----------



## mrtankjump (Feb 21, 2009)

Just a new launcher, with the cmios containing the new launcher. According to WiiGator, if you only use the rungcbackup to play games, then you don't have to patch your mios again, but if you want disc channel loading, you need to repatch it.


----------



## Untouchable757 (Feb 21, 2009)

People please read. He says that this does not boost compadibillty for alot of games. This only solves a couple bugs. So dont expect alot of games to have better compadbility. But it still a good release cause the save bug is fixed and the multi disk games work also. If someone can help what is the best multi game disk creator


----------



## AlBa (Feb 21, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> - Support to switch game ISO on multigame disc (press Z to select second disc, eject and insert again)



I don't understand...
how can i select second disc while pressing Z ( the purple button right? ) ingame?


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 21, 2009)

mrtankjump said:
			
		

> Just a new launcher, with the cmios containing the new launcher. According to WiiGator, if you only use the rungcbackup to play games, then you don't have to patch your mios again, but if you want disc channel loading, you need to repatch it.



i use Multigameisocreator, which has worked flawlessly so far... It also allows the shrinkage of games and is easy to use.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll test out Metal Gear and see if swapping works. I haven't got to that part of the game yet, so I can't say


----------



## joao_campos (Feb 21, 2009)

i was playing resident evil code veronica and stopped because I could not switch discs and now I try the new version (backup launcher xi) and i am with another problem, the save file does not appear and i can't load the game


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thats because the older version had a different svename. The newer one uses the correct official name. There's a tutorial somewhere that lets you change the names.

Edit: FINALLY got Action Replay working!


----------



## AlBa (Feb 21, 2009)

joao_campos said:
			
		

> i was playing resident evil code veronica and stopped because I could not switch discs and now I try the new version (backup launcher xi) and i am with another problem, the save file does not appear and i can't load the game


OMG hope you can convert it!
Here is the link to the tutorial.
I really wanna know if you can really switch Discs! Did you burn the 2 discs on the same multigame DVDR?


----------



## j.m.g.a (Feb 21, 2009)

I have got an official MC and I can´t do that for fixing saves...


----------



## seangibbz (Feb 21, 2009)

Would you be able to use this version to load a GC-based emulator?  Like, if you followed the following format:

1. You downloaded the emulator (ex. mupen64gc.dol)
2. You make it into a bootable GC disc with BootableDisc.
3. You take the Rom files (ex. Mario.z64, Yoshi.z64, and Kirby.z64) and burn them all to a dvd image. (iso)  using an image recorder in a burning program (ex. Nero)
4. You take both ISO files (The emulator one and the one with the ROMs), and you put them together with GCOS MultiGame.

I'm trying it now (on a rewritable dvd) and I'll post my findings.


----------



## joao_campos (Feb 21, 2009)

AlBa said:
			
		

> joao_campos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks
I will try to convert the file then tell you something
and i ve burn the game into 2 discs


----------



## joao_campos (Feb 21, 2009)

joao_campos said:
			
		

> AlBa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive already tried convert but for some reason i don't know when i started GCMM from via homebrew the the save files doesn´t appear


----------



## seangibbz (Feb 21, 2009)

joao_campos said:
			
		

> joao_campos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merge the 2 discs into a multigame disc with GCOS.  Also, it can take a gcm or iso or both and output an iso still for easy burning.


----------



## joao_campos (Feb 21, 2009)

sdbinwiiexe said:
			
		

> joao_campos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which is GCOS?


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 21, 2009)

joao_campos said:
			
		

> i was playing resident evil code veronica and stopped because I could not switch discs and now I try the new version (backup launcher xi) and i am with another problem, the save file does not appear and i can't load the game


Search, this has been fix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woops, some one beat me t o it


----------



## elricorico (Feb 21, 2009)

I held off on the theta version and decided to dive in with this one.  I've exhausted all the readme's and tutorials I could find, plus a couple of my own ideas, now I'm looking for help.  Here's the rundown:

I hadn't put DVDx on before so I started there, in the advanced install IOS249 didn't show.
Did some checking and found out that it was because I was on 3.3U.
Downloaded the customIOS37 and the downgrader by Waninkoko.
Successfully downgraded to 3.2U.
Installed DVDx with advanced installation, IOS249 showed this time, so I installed it.
ran miospatcher, ended with an error - bad hash
tried miospatcher again with rev7 selected and with rev4 selected, same results.
tried Waninkokos cMIOS installer - gave an error message -1017 while installing.

End result, gamecube backup launcher isn't working yet... Any ideas?


----------



## Barmy (Feb 21, 2009)

Is there a proper guide for installing this? This will be the first version of the GC backup launcher that I install, and the instructions for the old version are vague at best.

As far as I can tell, I'd put the "miospatcher" and "rungcbackup" folders in the "Apps" folder of my SD card so that they can be run from the Homebrew Channel. Does the folder "gcbackup0.1" - the folder that contains stuff like "dolloader", "dvdtest", etc - go on the root of my SD card?

That's my best guess, but I want to make sure I'm right before I do anything.

One other quick question - can this launcher run both PAL and NTSC games on any Wii, ie. if I were to download an NTSC game would it play on my PAL Wii?


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 21, 2009)

elricorico said:
			
		

> ran miospatcher, ended with an error - bad hash
> tried miospatcher again with rev7 selected and with rev4 selected, same results.
> tried Waninkokos cMIOS installer - gave an error message -1017 while installing.
> 
> ...



Download the file from the first page, inside that archive there is another archive. The only files you need are in that second archive. The dolloader and dvdtest folders are the source files and you don't need them.


----------



## seangibbz (Feb 21, 2009)

sdbinwiiexe said:
			
		

> Would you be able to use this version to load a GC-based emulator?  Like, if you followed the following format:
> 
> 1. You downloaded the emulator (ex. mupen64gc.dol)
> 2. You make it into a bootable GC disc with BootableDisc.
> ...



FAIL!  I tried making a 'bootable' GC disc, but it won't work.  It doesn't create an acurate GC disc image.  My only other hope is to maybe take a GC image file I have already have (I think maybe I'll try the GC-Linux tools one), and replace the dol.  I'll update.


----------



## elricorico (Feb 21, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> elricorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick reply.  Ran through that way, but still got a bad hash result (the message was from SD and not from network this time, so it did detect the files)

I'm wondering if despite downgrading there is something left behind that is causing an issue.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 21, 2009)

You could be using a "bad" SD card. My Cannon SD card that I have, the Wii hates and it gets everything to fail, but my 2gb something works.


----------



## Barmy (Feb 21, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Barmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help. What about my other question: Will my PAL Wii play NTSC games with this launcher?


----------



## WiiBlaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Thats because the older version had a different svename. The newer one uses the correct official name. There's a tutorial somewhere that lets you change the names.
> 
> Edit: FINALLY got Action Replay working!


How did you get Action Reply Working? I've tried everything i can think of,

Anways i have MIOSv4 install, and exactly got Action reply Backup loading up, and i am starting the Action Replay by pressing B so i can load Different dvd's,

When it ask me to switch disk, and i stick in the Backup it always goes to a Black screen, already tried this with a few different games?

So if you have a different method of getting it to work, that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## seangibbz (Feb 21, 2009)

Sandisk's are great!


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't tried getting Action Replay to work with backups (Since all mine are multi-game and I'm not sure howd they'd launch) however launching it with B and then putting in retail discs works.


----------



## WiiBlaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> I haven't tried getting Action Replay to work with backups (Since all mine are multi-game and I'm not sure howd they'd launch) however launching it with B and then putting in retail discs works.



Thanks hea i got it to work with Original GC games just having probs with Backups. Thanks though


----------



## seangibbz (Feb 22, 2009)

sdbinwiiexe said:
			
		

> sdbinwiiexe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Failed again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The mupen64 dol file is larger than the original one in the iso so it won't work.  I don't really have extensive knowledge of modifying GC ISO's either.  I tried right-clicking the default.dol file and setting replace.  I then switched it with the mupen64gc.dol but then it said something about the TOC or some stupid stuff like that, so I'm not sure if it will work.  I'll keep trying my other ISO files, hopefully one will have an initial dol file, larger than mupen64gc.


----------



## WiiFSA (Feb 22, 2009)

great! thx wiigator  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyone know if pokemon box works?


----------



## Ntsc (Feb 22, 2009)

Quick question, 

Is there any way to cheat in GC games with this?
I know you can reboot to use Wii Backup Launcher but I don't know if the built in Ocarina will support the GC games if done in that method.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 22, 2009)

You can use a backup copy of an AR disc to cheat on original GC games. For backups, see my post near the bottom of page 5 of this thread. I'm trying to figure out what to patch on the AR iso to get it to work with backups. You'll need to know how to use a hex editor and have a few discs ready (maybe for coasters)


----------



## Fulgore (Feb 22, 2009)

Would MGS Twin Snakes work if I burned both discs onto the same multigame dvd-r?


----------



## joda (Feb 22, 2009)

Fulgore said:
			
		

> Would MGS Twin Snakes work if I burned both discs onto the same multigame dvd-r?


Most probably. At least disc one works good for me when booting Xi with B-button.


----------



## SilverSurfR (Feb 22, 2009)

Fulgore said:
			
		

> Would MGS Twin Snakes work if I burned both discs onto the same multigame dvd-r?



It should... the way I think it works is...
Start launcher, go to 2nd disc by pressing left/right. hit 'Z'. go back to first disc and start with 'B'
When you get to the part when you have to switch discs, Hold 'Z' and eject, then reinsert disc.

I don't have any 2 disc games to test with ATM, so can't say for sure.


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Having an issue with Baten Kaitos. Namely, freezes shortly after entering or leaving the map. Eternal darkness doesn't boot if shrunk :< All on a multi-disk. All not shrunk.


----------



## Daviex (Feb 22, 2009)

Not go with Metal Gear, Insert Disc 2 and the game not continue *_*


----------



## scognito (Feb 22, 2009)

Just to report, crazy taxy and 1080 works (iso with patched sound) but music doesn't work.


----------



## Prisoner (Feb 22, 2009)

yessss....Eternal Darkness now works flawlessly.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mmmh...but Spawn Armageddon NTSC still has that "slo-mo" issue.....



			
				Daviex said:
			
		

> Not go with Metal Gear, Insert Disc 2 and the game not continue *_*


did you push B button to launch the game?


----------



## davidsl_128 (Feb 22, 2009)

LegendaryXM90 said:
			
		

> Still waiting for a solution to the gamesave problem ... more and more people are having it.



This happens only with the games that needed the mIOS patch (press B), or it also happens with games that didn´t need it (press A)?


----------



## SuperJay (Feb 22, 2009)

Will putting Tales of Symphonia on one disk work now, or should I just burn them on two seperate disk?


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 22, 2009)

Use one disc, its easier then trying to get the second disc to load properly.


----------



## r3l4x (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a question, with the original theta release I installed wanin's cMIOS (rev1). Do I have to uninstall it and install the one provided with this release or am I still good to go.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well if you use Wanin's cMIOS I'd install rev3 of it since it has a fex fixes. However if you use the RunGCbakups app from the HBC then all you need is the new application.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 22, 2009)

You should install this version if you want to use it through disk channel. If you are just using it through HBC then leave it alone. You could be using wanikoko's rev3 now. Note that Wiigator has the option of installing on mios v4, v5,or v8. Waninkoko's is only v8. Mios v4 is the only one compatible with GC action replay and other datel discs.


----------



## r3l4x (Feb 22, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Well if you use Wanin's cMIOS I'd install rev3 of it since it has a fex fixes. However if you use the RunGCbakups app from the HBC then all you need is the new application.



I just run the app from th HBC or from a costum channel, but thanks for the info, I'll go and take a look at rev3 just in case something doesn't work.


----------



## davidsl_128 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rainy said:
			
		

> Yes it does.



Yay


----------



## scousethief (Feb 22, 2009)

are there any apps that allow gamecube games to be run from sdcard/usb memory ?? eg put the iso on the sd and play from there ?.


----------



## Supercool330 (Feb 22, 2009)

Is there any way to use this to load gc homebrew?
What I would like to do is load the gcars (GameCube Action Replay Simulator) dol before loading a game.  I know that multi-disc support is now available, so the only question is how to just load a dol.  As an idea for a future release, it would be cool if when you loaded a gamecube game using your laoder, and you held x or something it would just load gcars from the system or something (the dol is only like 68k).  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not from the Wii's SD slot or USB ports. Yet. -I doubt it will happen because once the Wii goes into GC mode those slots shut down.

Bah That goes for scousethief not Supercool


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, you can load dols off sd card with this program: use sdload for GC (requires sd gecko) with original/backup copy of AR. You will need to put in an long AR code. This will allow you to load dols off sd card.

You can also load dols from your max drive memory card with this program and an original max drive CD. I don't think a backup copy exists. Use patched Mios v4 so it will recognize datel discs.

Yes, you can play GC isos off of sd card: You don't need this program but the GC homebrew loader by Mega Man/ Hell Hibou. Just make sdboot 4.0 final your "start.dol" on your root. You can also load any other dol naming it as start .dol.  You can choose which dol to load using later versions by Hell hibou.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 22, 2009)

Supercool330: gcars won't work on the Wii for the same reason gcos does not. It can't start the disc drive.


----------



## Supercool330 (Feb 22, 2009)

In that case someone should get in contact with fuzziqer and see if he will give us the source for his code handler.


----------



## scousethief (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies , ill give it a shot . Ty


----------



## randysteele992 (Feb 22, 2009)

I cant load my old saves,whats up with that?


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 22, 2009)

Saves work correctly now. If the save was created with theta it may be incorrect. This is probably your problem.


----------



## earthworm (Feb 22, 2009)

I realize that the main point of the new loader appears to be multi disk support and some other fixes (eg. game saves); however, there is a noticible increase in compatibility, for instance, wave race now works  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good Work!


----------



## Unholy360 (Feb 23, 2009)

Old saves not working, going back to theta.


----------



## magic12 (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah, and geist too


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 23, 2009)

Unholy360 said:
			
		

> Old saves not working, going back to theta.
> 
> QUOTE(Buzbee @ Feb 22 2009, 05:47 PM) Saves work correctly now. If the save was created with theta it may be incorrect. This is probably your problem.


----------



## Nguman (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey is it possible for me to play a pal gamecube iso on a USA wii or do I have to do somethign with that iso to make it work on the wii?


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 23, 2009)

earthworm: yes there was an increase in compatibility mainly with the games that use streaming audio, but usually they play without BGM.


----------



## Ntsc (Feb 23, 2009)

Tested Multi-Game Iso with MGS Twin Snakes US (both disks and Monkey ball PAL) and Disk Switching works fine. Game continues just like normal. So far no issues at all with the game. Maybe bit longer initial loading screen from Konami Logo but beyond that works great. 

Monkey Ball PAL has no background as above poster mentions but works fine on my 3.3U Wii without using the patched MIOS.


----------



## WiiFSA (Feb 23, 2009)

Nguman said:
			
		

> Hey is it possible for me to play a pal gamecube iso on a USA wii or do I have to do somethign with that iso to make it work on the wii?



I was wondering that too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Since my two pal backups don't have video just audio.


----------



## LegendaryXM90 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey, WiiGator, it seems that the 30 read retries you said the loader would do on a DRE never happen. I keep getting a DRE in POP2 during one of the cutscenes, and I don't see any sign of the re-reading anywhere. Wii doesn't make any noise, and re-inserting the disc just gives a blackscreen.


----------



## YellowYoYos (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you so much WiiGator, I love your work.


----------



## shado blackstar (Feb 23, 2009)

Great stuff. Even if Ika isn't working fully, it's working better than before. Resets instead of giving an error, so if you get a random lockup, you can go back and try it again.


----------



## kevenz (Feb 23, 2009)

naughtynazgul said:
			
		

> Star fox Adventures still doesn't work for me at all. I can hear sound and music but i can't see any video. I've tried forcing NTSC, PAL60.



I got the same problem, I can hear audio but can't see the video, I have NTSC starfox + NTSC tv, I tried all the boot method, nothing work.

I can't get Waverace blue storm to work either.

I'm using mios v8 and the game is shrunk on a multigame disc (not sure if it change anything).

Any solutions?


----------



## Rainy (Feb 23, 2009)

try holding B while booting


----------



## kevenz (Feb 23, 2009)

what mios is the best?


----------



## Rainy (Feb 23, 2009)

Try v4


----------



## elricorico (Feb 23, 2009)

I had plenty of trouble with this, trying to get it to work I eventually cause almost all of my Homebrew Channels Apps to stop working.  Managed to recover, back to the point I was at before trying this out.  I haven't decided yet if I'm going to take another crack at it.

A question, I haven't touched the Wii Backup Loader, and don't really plan too, I don't really have any Wii games I'm worried about backing up.  I do have several Gamecube games that I'd like backup copies of though which is why I eventually decided to try getting this running.  So the question is -- if I have a patched MIOS that allows DVD reading, do I need DVDx as well (or another method of allowing for DVD reading?)  If all I want to use DVDs for is the Gamecube backup launcher, is the MIOS enough?


----------



## juanahx (Feb 23, 2009)

wow,great news


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Can someone make a nice wad for this so we can install it as a channel?


----------



## TeenTin (Feb 23, 2009)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> Can someone make a nice wad for this so we can install it as a channel?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1790354

This is the Xi version, though the banner shows theta.


----------



## kevenz (Feb 23, 2009)

that's why people should never write version in the channel.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 23, 2009)

The link to the file did not work for me. I added a Xi WAD to www.eurasia.nu . 

http://www.eurasia.nu/modules.php?name=Dow...it&lid=5566


----------



## joao_campos (Feb 23, 2009)

AlBa said:
			
		

> joao_campos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


resident evil code veronica work
i'm already playing disc 2


----------



## Roberto Dias (Feb 23, 2009)

I have one Gamecube with Viper. Is possible to use this application like the SD-Toot that works in Wii and the Gamecube?


----------



## AlBa (Feb 23, 2009)

joao_campos said:
			
		

> AlBa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX MATE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can you sum up how you've done plz (to be able to switch discs)?


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 23, 2009)

Roberto Dias: see my post at the bottom of page 11 to get gamecube isos/homebrew to work.

Alba: Boot the first disc with 'B', switch when prompted if on sepearte dvds

If they are on same dvd: Boot the first disc with 'B' then press 'Z' to switch when prompted to change discs.

First post from Wiigator:
- Support to switch game ISO on multigame disc (press Z to select second disc, eject and insert again)


----------



## p4thf1nd3r (Feb 23, 2009)

I managed to edit the save file on an Official GameCube Memory Card using GCMM - I think some official Nintendo Memory card saves can be modified.


----------



## patrickv (Feb 23, 2009)

hey probs stupid question. i have a multi5 game. but its in a foreign language, unless i press b, but if i do that, it doesnt pass the load screen, but it is in english


----------



## patrickv (Feb 23, 2009)

i mean i press b in the gcbackuplauncher screener, lol just in case anyone gets confused


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think for multi5 games you can change it once you get inside the game. Have fun finding the language setting.


----------



## patrickv (Feb 23, 2009)

lol haha yeah ill try to have fun. nah but i seriously cant find the language option for some reason, cos ive tried every possibilty ingame. i think multi5 chooses the games language automatically from the wii you use, i think i heard that somewhere. not too sure though


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 23, 2009)

I assume your system settings in your Wii is set to english. US consoles have the option of French, Spanish, and English. What language is being displayed? Are you trying a PAL game that is not being displayed as one of those 3?


----------



## Nguman (Feb 24, 2009)

Man so if I follow your advice Buzbee it should allow me to play PAL Super Smash Bros Melee.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 24, 2009)

I have no clue on out of region games. I don't have any.


----------



## kevenz (Feb 24, 2009)

Rainy said:
			
		

> try holding B while booting



Doesn't work, I'm using mios v8. might try v4 in the future.

I haven't installed any custom mios....... maybe this would help?


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 24, 2009)

Mios version 4 is really only needed for datel disc compatibility. You do need to install a custom mios though. Note: some games may not work right when shrunk.


----------



## WiiFSA (Feb 24, 2009)

So basically you can play pal wii games with wii backup launcher, but you can't play pal GC games with the gamecube backup launcher on a NTSC wii?


----------



## Metalix (Feb 24, 2009)

great work Wiigator, i was waiting for this so much time xD

Apart: Did Someone make any WAD for this channel?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Metalix said:
			
		

> great work Wiigator, i was waiting for this so much time xD
> 
> Apart: Did Someone make any WAD for this channel?



GameCube Backup Launcher 0.1 Xi wad

http://wadder.net/downloads/filedownload.p...her_Xi-GCBL.zip


----------



## patrickv (Feb 24, 2009)

Buzbee said:
			
		

> I assume your system settings in your Wii is set to english. US consoles have the option of French, Spanish, and English. What language is being displayed? Are you trying a PAL game that is not being displayed as one of those 3?



lol i have a PAL wii, i got more languages on my settings. mines set on english. yeah for some reason if i press b to boot the PAL multi5 game, when its loading, its english, but it doesnt get past the load screen. its called timesplitters:futuro Perfecto(obviously in english, it is future perfect, lol) so yeah i dunno whats really going on


----------



## Fabianwashere (Feb 24, 2009)

At what speed should I burn Soul Calibur II? =|


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 24, 2009)

Can you play it in Spanish using 'Y'?


----------



## DOBERMAN421 (Feb 24, 2009)

this launcher can read .gcm or just . iso ???


----------



## Fabianwashere (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know, I still have to burn it. The compatibility matrix says I first have to Multi-iso, and then burn it. But my download only contains 1 Iso...


----------



## dottor_male (Feb 24, 2009)

patrickv said:
			
		

> Buzbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My system menu is set to Italian and I can boot Time Splitter: Futuro Perfecto ( Future Perfect ) just fine. Maybe it's a bad burn or dump?


----------



## patrickv (Feb 24, 2009)

dottor_male said:
			
		

> patrickv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so your saying when you play it its in italian? hmmm...well mines in spanish, and it works perfectly, unless i press b to boot, it doesnt work, but for some reason the game is in english if i use that boot method, so yeah im a bit puzzled, lol. btw its on a multidisc iso, and i forgot if its shrunk, lol, sorry


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 24, 2009)

DOBERMAN421 said:
			
		

> this launcher can read .gcm or just . iso ???



renamed extension of .gcm to .iso and burn with imgburn and play


----------



## skyknight (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't read the entire thread yet, so, maybe/probably someone else already figured this out, but, I have this installed with SoftMii/Riiski, and I also have the Wii Backup Loader installed.

When I installed the Gamecube Backup Launcher, I enable the Wii Backup Launcher support.

When I insert the GCOS created disc with Mario Party 4-7 and SSBM I was able to start the disc from the disc channel.  Then it went into what I believe was the Gamecube Backup Launcher, selected the game, and started it...worked better than I expected!

Great work WiiGator!


----------



## Ilive2frag (Feb 25, 2009)

Fabianwashere said:
			
		

> I don't know, I still have to burn it. The compatibility matrix says I first have to Multi-iso, and then burn it. But my download only contains 1 Iso...



You don't have to burn into multi iso, but why not put 3 or 4 on to save disks!


----------



## SSUK (Feb 25, 2009)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> DOBERMAN421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imgburn can burn .gcm images without renaming them to .iso.


----------



## toastert2003 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a question that may have been answered at some point, I have looked in each thread I can find, but there are lots of pages.  

• I have read that you can put multiple ISOs on one disc, to save space, now, can you cycle through them by pressing Z, or does it have a menu that you can choose from. How does that work? So if I have 3 games on a disc, how do I cycle to the third one, or is this only meant for 2 games to be on a disc. Sorry for sounding like an idiot. I haven't ever played with anything other than the standard GC..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ilive2frag (Feb 26, 2009)

Using Wiigator's Theta launcher just press left or right on the cross pad, it's that easy!


----------



## toastert2003 (Feb 26, 2009)

How about Xi? That's the one I have installed. I have only tested Animal Crossing since I basically had that on hand. More "on hand" to come. So where will I be able to scroll left and right? Is this in the gc backup loader menu, or is it somewhere else?


----------



## ppc_gba (Feb 26, 2009)

I sent Wiigator a small fix for launching pal 50 Hz games on ntsc consoles. It seems you need to set the 50 Hz video mode before rebooting to mios or it doesn't work.

Since it's been said already, I'll repeat the news here: Pokemon XD works now, and possibly other games.


----------



## pIRatZE (Feb 26, 2009)

Does that mean both PAL & NTSC version of Pokemon XD are now working on Xi?I just wish I could use my back-up AR disc to cheat with my back-up games.


----------



## Linuks (Feb 26, 2009)

Will the date bug be fixed in the next release?


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 26, 2009)

pIRatZE: Wiigator doesn't like cheaters I guess. 

What we really need is a load dol option at the selection screen. (I think the start button is still available). This way the disc ID has already been read and the patched action replay dols will automatically load the disc without it asking to eject/insert it.


----------



## garder5 (Feb 26, 2009)

does action replay 1.14b work on a multi game disk (not shrunken).
or does it have to be alone


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 26, 2009)

I heard it works on a multi disc if its not shrunken - but only with ORIGINAL discs. You have to swap it.


----------



## garder5 (Feb 26, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## LegendaryXM90 (Feb 26, 2009)

LegendaryXM90 said:
			
		

> Hey, WiiGator, it seems that the 30 read retries you said the loader would do on a DRE never happen. I keep getting a DRE in POP2 during one of the cutscenes, and I don't see any sign of the re-reading anywhere. Wii doesn't make any noise, and re-inserting the disc just gives a blackscreen.



Just bringing this back up.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 26, 2009)

LegendaryXM90: don't bother bringing it back up....the 30 retries is in the source I checked.


----------



## skyknight (Feb 26, 2009)

toastert2003 said:
			
		

> How about Xi? That's the one I have installed. I have only tested Animal Crossing since I basically had that on hand. More "on hand" to come. So where will I be able to scroll left and right? Is this in the gc backup loader menu, or is it somewhere else?



I just did this the other day...only tried a multi game disc...

When you start the disc it should open up the gc Backup Loader Menu (at least that is what is does with a multi-game disc).

From there you select the game you want...it will be listed on the first line (if I remember correctly)...I forget what to press to change the iso, but just look at the screen and you will figure it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it was pretty easy.


----------



## WiiPower (Feb 26, 2009)

Buzbee said:
			
		

> LegendaryXM90: don't bother bringing it back up....the 30 retries is in the source I checked.



Where did you find them? I mean it does matter where exactly these 30 reties are done for which reading commands.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 26, 2009)

gcplugin/source/dvd.c:

/** Maximum read retried for each access. */
#define MAX_READ_RETRY 30


----------



## Knubbis91 (Feb 26, 2009)

How do I install the mIOS offline? when i load the mIOS patcher and press a it only does an internet check, and since i don´t have any internet on my wii, it says the file can´t be found and then exit back to hbc.. and yes I have copied the mIOS version files to the SD card (if not i need them in a particular directory on the SD card)... and wich files should i copy any way?= only the .tmd or all of them ? thanks for any answer


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 26, 2009)

pIRatZE said:
			
		

> Does that mean both PAL & NTSC version of Pokemon XD are now working on Xi?I just wish I could use my back-up AR disc to cheat with my back-up games.



My version is PAL. The fixes I made seems only to fix Pokemon XD. The game includes special code which seems to be implemented to stop anyone from hacking the game. This is a special hack protecting implementation which was intented to generate the strangest behaviour as possible when debugging. I think it was intented to stop AR. I think this makes it impossible to create an cheat code for the game using an old AR. Do you find a cheat code for this game?

I think that any cheat system needs to use the same memory as the GCBL uses. So AR will not work with backups.

Do somebody know if you need a special device for Action Replay to work or can you use a normal memory card with it? There seems to be a memory card sold with the package.

Currently there is not enough space available to put a complete cheat system into the GC Backup Launcher. I would need to activate MEM2 to get the Wii memory. I don't know if this is possible. I didn't tried this and the necessary code (IOS) seems to be removed from MIOS.

Has someone a description how an Action Replay code must be interpreted?

@Knubbis91
You need to copy all files as described in the readme. An error messages on screen will say what is missing and where.

EDIT: I found a patch in MIOS for Phantasy Star Online (GOPJ) and Pokemon Colosseum (GC6E and GC6J). Can someone imagine why? Is this because of the exploit found in GOPJ or to disable a network feature?


----------



## WiiPower (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi WiiGator, just a few questions:
What are the chances to run gamecube games in Wii mode when bootmii comes out, which allows both ARM and PPC code?

Did you know that SetOffset/SetOffsetBase for unencrypted reads in the cIOS don't work the same way as it does in the regular IOS? I know it's a rarely used command as the only purposes i know are reading the tmd, ticket and maybe the certs from a disc. But maybe nintendo recognizes this fact eventually and check for a cIOS with it. Ok, you got me, of course i want it to behave the same way as regular IOS in order not to be forced to know if somebody is soft or hardmodded for multi game discs.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 26, 2009)

WiiGator: The easiest way to implement AR is by using the AR Backup patches:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=4068

If you want a prepatched dol they are included in my AR loaders:

v1.08
http://www.eurasia.nu/modules.php?name=Dow...it&lid=5379

v1.09
http://www.eurasia.nu/modules.php?name=Dow...it&lid=5443

v1.14
http://www.eurasia.nu/modules.php?name=Dow...it&lid=5385

The AR backup patches REQUIRE the game disc to be inserted and the Disc ID to be read prior to launching the dol file since they bypass the eject/load process. This is already done with your loader prior to getting to the selection screen. You could add an Action Replay menu item by pressing start (what good is reloader anyways?) to your load screen. This would load ar.dol off the root of SD card. I used Megaman's GC homebrew loader to create the AR loaders. The loaders only work with original GC games.

Yes, Action Replay needs a memory card. It should work with any memory card as long as the 2 block default AR save file FOR THAT SAME VERSION OF AR is copied over to it. I created mine by using my Max drive pro memory card (which is made by datel) and choosing to reset hardware in AR. This created the 2 block default AR file. I then copied it over to a Nintendo 59 block memory card and I can now use that for AR when inserted into Slot B at startup. Unlike datel memory cards, which can be inserted anytime with/without the default AR file, other memory cards MUST be inserted into Slot B PRIOR to launching AR and have the default AR file already on it or it won't be recognized. Since GCMM 1.0 does not work with official memory cards, there does not seem to be a way to copy the default AR file to official memory cards unless you have a third party one also. You can download and copy the AR default save to SD card then to a third party memory card using GCMM, then copy to official Nintendo memory card using the memory manager in Wii. 

Is it possible to disable the Nintendo hack to disable Datel discs in mios v5 and v8? I noticed original discs work with the backup loader (even datel ones which won't show up in disc channel). You get "Failed to read DVD 186
Error 0x53100 ready" or something like that but then the game loads normally. I have not checked to see if it plays or saves properly though.


----------



## Linuks (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey WiiGator, I am definitely a little heavy with it but are you aware of the problem of the time?
When a game is started, the time is always the same (01/01/2000 I think). It is a bit annoying in some games like Animal Crossing.
Do you think is is fixable?
Thank you again for your great work, that's amazing =)


----------



## pIRatZE (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, AR does need some kind of memory card for it to save the freshly new put codes but I think retail or third party memory card should works.In my case, I use the third party that intended for the use of Wii/GC and it did saved the Pokemon XD codes that I found on the net.But as you know, AR didn't work with backup disc which would be great if you could fix it and both my AR and Pokemon XD are backup discs.It did works though with retail games discs.How about if you could tweak your Wii Backup Launcher that comes with Ocarina so that the games would directly boot from it?I did notice that if I activate the ocarina codes with rebooter, it did read the ID game for GC backup discs correctly and search for the codes from the SDCard.Well, this is only a suggestion.How you fix it is up to you.I would be happy enough if you could fix the AR and backup disc problems.Thanks for listening, WiiGator.


----------



## LegendaryXM90 (Feb 27, 2009)

Buzbee said:
			
		

> gcplugin/source/dvd.c:
> 
> /** Maximum read retried for each access. */
> #define MAX_READ_RETRY 30



But there is no way to tell if it actually DOES them. WiiGator even said he could not test this because none of his games give a DRE.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 27, 2009)

Then how do you expect him to fix it if it doesn't work, if he has no way of testing it? I would try making an image of your original disc and reburning it, if you have the capability. I am sure you do since we are not pirates here and we only make backup copies of the originals we own, right? The reason your using the backup is because you don't want to scratch your original, right?


----------



## LegendaryXM90 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, sure.


----------



## patrickv (Feb 27, 2009)

hi does anyone know if alien hominid works on multi disc and as a shrunk image. cos when i start it, theres just a grean box or something, and it stays there. the other games on the disc work.

oh and also, how come when i try booting timesplitters future perfect by pressing b, it freezes when its loading. i need to use this method to play it because for some reason the game is in english only if i press b or start(the game is multi5), but the game freezes like near the start. lol the game is in spanish if i just boot the game 'normally'. thanks for the help


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 27, 2009)

Try a different mios...u have a choice of v4, v5 v8 with the Xi mios patcher. If that don't work try this:

http://www.spanishdict.com/


----------



## patrickv (Feb 27, 2009)

lol i tried everything in game to change the language, could not find it at all. i tried using the different versions of MIOS as well. i also removed the GC free region starfall hack(didnt know if thatd fix the problem, but was worth a try). thanks for your help btw.


----------



## Pou (Feb 27, 2009)

Did anyone try playin a shrunk Tales of Symphonia? Because i downloaded it, and when i shrunk it when creating a multi iso disc, and i was playing it normally, but when i get to the first forest, when i have to enter a human ranch or something, i get a black screen....
So, i wonder if the reason for this black screen is the shrinking...


----------



## Robotic Earthlin (Feb 27, 2009)

Apologies if this has been asked already, but I looked through quite a few pages here and didn't see anything.

So if I'm understanding this right, multi-disc games like MGS are working properly if:
-You first select disc 2 with Z before starting disc 1.
-You start disc 1 (and disc 2?) with B for patched MIOS

Do you have to select disc 2 with Z every time you play disc 1, or just when you know you're going to have to switch discs? Also do you have to use the patched MIOS every time you play or just when you know you're going to switch discs? Thanks.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 27, 2009)

If they are on seperate discs, you do not have to worry about pressing Z. Just boot with pressing 'b'. Switch discs when prompted just like you would with originals. If you burned both disc1 & disc2 or other games onto the same dvd, then you use Z to select next disc, eject the disc that has disc1 & 2 on it and insert it again. You can use the other methods if you are not changing discs.


----------



## Robotic Earthlin (Feb 28, 2009)

Buzbee said:
			
		

> If they are on seperate discs, you do not have to worry about pressing Z. Just boot with pressing 'b'. Switch discs when prompted just like you would with originals. If you burned both disc1 & disc2 or other games onto the same dvd, then you use Z to select next disc, eject the disc that has disc1 & 2 on it and insert it again. You can use the other methods if you are not changing discs.


Thanks very much.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But do you have to boot with B if you use the "press Z to select the next disc" option?


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 28, 2009)

yes.


----------



## cyclogenisis (Feb 28, 2009)

hey i have tales of symphonia but i did not shrink it. i haven't began playing it yet pou but i will soon i had to go out and buy a new gamecube memory card. umm ill update you later.

*Posts merged*

i have tested over 15 gc games to so far and all have worked. would anyone like me to test a game for them? btw does anyone have access to a star fox adventures backup? i lose my cd


----------



## kevenz (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay so my previous Starfox Adventures was a pal version, that's why I didn't have video, I found an NTSC version now.

the game boot fine and all, but when I start a new game, the screen goes black and it stays like that forever.

anyone got this problem? my game is shrunk..... not sure if it's the problem or not. I tried with waninkoko cmois rev 3 and wiigator mios installer, both do the same thing, except waninkoko gives me an error has occured right after the nintendo logo.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 28, 2009)

NTSC nonshrunk works fine....except no voices.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 28, 2009)

kevenz said:
			
		

> Okay so my previous Starfox Adventures was a pal version, that's why I didn't have video, I found an NTSC version now.
> 
> the game boot fine and all, but when I start a new game, the screen goes black and it stays like that forever.
> 
> anyone got this problem? my game is shrunk..... not sure if it's the problem or not. I tried with waninkoko cmois rev 3 and wiigator mios installer, both do the same thing, except waninkoko gives me an error has occured right after the nintendo logo.


Got that error too
Boot it with the launcher, not the disc channel

@Buzbee: my version is shrunk, on multigame disc and has voices


----------



## garder5 (Feb 28, 2009)

does the action replay 1.14b backup work with every nintendo offical memory card?


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 28, 2009)

I have tried it with the Nintendo 59 and 251....not sure about the 1019. You just have to have a way to copy over the 2 block default save file to it.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 28, 2009)

tj_cool: According to the wiki, other people have same problem with no voices. I looked at the multigame iso creater. I noticed it says "audio streaming games now work". Maybe it applies an audio streaming fix to shrunk iso which is why voices work for you but not me.

"Works with new 0.1 Xi launcher (no voices but everything else appears normal). Freeze when you talk to someone if the game is shrunk."


Have you tried talking to anyone yet?


----------



## kevenz (Feb 28, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> @Buzbee: my version is shrunk, on multigame disc and has voices



what mios did you install? and what button did you press at the begining to launch the game?


----------



## Cxprt (Feb 28, 2009)

How do I change the game ID on my save files so they work again?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 28, 2009)

kevenz said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Change game ID ???
Just follow this guide: [url=http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=136861]http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=136861[/url]
If you have waninkokos cMIOS your saves should still work


----------



## Cxprt (Feb 28, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> kevenz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There anyway I can get it off other than with GCMM I don't have a 3rd party memcard.
I got it off with another tool but I can't seem to get it back on with gamecube saver... it reads teh file and then crashes(like its supposed to) and then I press A and restart... but it never copies the file onto the memcard it only seems to read it. and then crash right after instead of crashing after it copies it.
Edit: In the end I got it to work out my own way.


----------



## Mr Slayer (Feb 28, 2009)

how do i completley uninstall it so that the gc backup loader doesnt come up saying Failed to read DVD 345 when i play my non backup games via the disc channel?

i tried going back to 3.2E but then i installed the softmii thing and it still came up

do u think softmii plays gc backups via the gc backup launcher?
also when i played a wii backup with softmii it ran it like a regular wii disc


----------



## rklamer (Feb 28, 2009)

Got a bit of a problem here.

I've followed every bit of instruction to the T; however, I'm getting an error code with xi.







I've tried Verbatim DVD-R/+Rs, Sony DVD-R/+Rs, burnspeed at 2.4x, burnspeed at 3x, MultiIso and non-MultiIso, different programs other than ImgBurn... and I still get this error.

Any idea on what to do?


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 28, 2009)

That error means its not recognizing the media. You will get this when using original Gamecube games for the same reason. It expects DVD-R. Try installing one of the mioses from the Xi package. You have the choice of v4 (for datel disc compatibility), v5, & v8.


----------



## rklamer (Feb 28, 2009)

Just installed the v8 mios. Still no go; got the same message. Tried the v4 mios, no bones. I'm trying the v5 mios now.

I'm gonna burn one last time... this'll be my 9th DVD though I believe... wish me luck.

EDIT: I just tried putting in a DVD+R again. I get an entirely different error saying that it can't find a disk. This is different from the error I get with DVD-Rs... could it be a bad ISO dump? It's Gauntlet Dark Legacy.


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 1, 2009)

DVD+Rs have to be bitset to DVD-ROM.


----------



## rklamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Ahh.

So, anyone know of a solution to this error? Just tried mios v5, and it also did not work.


----------



## Mr Slayer (Mar 1, 2009)

Mr Slayer said:
			
		

> how do i completley uninstall it so that the gc backup loader doesnt come up saying Failed to read DVD 345 when i play my non backup games via the disc channel?
> 
> i tried going back to 3.2E but then i installed the softmii thing and it still came up
> 
> ...


ive just tried to uninstall the mios thing and the installer kept saying it couldnt find some stuff and then it came up with an error


----------



## pandak (Mar 1, 2009)

with this program, is it possible to play ntsc gamecube games (ntsc wii) on pal tv with color?


----------



## WiiPower (Mar 1, 2009)

Mr Slayer said:
			
		

> how do i completley uninstall it so that the gc backup loader doesnt come up saying Failed to read DVD 345 when i play my non backup games via the disc channel?
> 
> i tried going back to 3.2E but then i installed the softmii thing and it still came up
> 
> ...



What are you doing? When you installed the gc backup launcher you installed the cMIOS which has overwritten your original MIOS. The only way to "deinstall" the cMIOS is to just install ANY nintendo MIOS.


----------



## WiiGator (Mar 1, 2009)

rklamer said:
			
		

> Got a bit of a problem here.
> 
> I've followed every bit of instruction to the T; however, I'm getting an error code with xi.
> 
> ...



Please check first if your Wii backups are working with the Wii Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma. The Wii Backup Launcher must display IOS249 in the down right corner to be absolutely sure. If cioscorp or softmii is working, that doesn't mean that IOS249 is correctly installed.

Here is an explanation of the error codes:

The read error 0x31100 means that one sector is not readable on the disc. You need to burn a new copy, clean the disc or clean the laser.

The read error 0x40800 means that the DVD-R is not detected, because there is no IOS249 with backup support installed (Note: This error code should only be possible in homebrew games/programs).

The read error 0x52400 means disc is not a backup (e.g. original Wii game) and IOS249 is not installed or doesn't have backup support.

The read error 0x53000 means disc is not detected, because IOS249 is not installed or doesn't have backup support.

The read error 0x53100 means disc is not a backup. You put in an original Wii game instead of a GC backup. You will also get the "error occured" screen.

The read error 0x1023a00 means that there is no disc inserted.

The read error 0x3023a00 means disc is completly wrong (e.g. turn disc around, disc not burned, disc too small minimum ~1 GByte).

Switching between MIOS versions will only fix problems starting Action Replay ("error occured" message). The next version of the GC Backup Launcher will patch the MIOS v5 and v8 to support Action Replay (still only working with original games).

*EDIT:* Can someone post the error code for DVD+R book type wrong and bad burn?


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 1, 2009)

The next version of the GC Backup Launcher will patch the MIOS v5 and v8 to support Action Replay (still only working with original games).

Does this mean no Action replay backup support (via dol or disc) in next version?


----------



## Linuks (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey WiiGator, I am definitely a little heavy with it but are I don't know if you have seen my post : are you aware of the problem of the time?
When a game is started, the time is always the same (01/01/2000 I think). It is a bit annoying in some games like Animal Crossing.
Do you think is is fixable?
Thank you again for your great work, that's amazing =)


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 1, 2009)

Linuks: That I would expect fixed in next version. He just finished reading through this blog so i'm sure he saw it.


----------



## WiiGator (Mar 1, 2009)

Buzbee said:
			
		

> The next version of the GC Backup Launcher will patch the MIOS v5 and v8 to support Action Replay (still only working with original games).
> 
> Does this mean no Action replay backup support (via dol or disc) in next version?



Yes, there will be no support, because I assume that Action Replay use the memory at 0x80001800 which is already used by the GC Backup Launcher. There can be only one in this memory range.

@Linuks
I know that the time is wrong. This normally has no effect. I assume that the time is correct if you use one of the methods:
1. Game started with button "B".
2. Game started from disc channel and then with button "B".

Can you please test if one of the methods work. You need to delete the save games before to be sure.


----------



## Linuks (Mar 1, 2009)

I think (hope) he is aware of this problem because he is likely to have a lot of beta testers.
Just wait & see for the next release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : thxs for your answer but when I press B (mios patcher), the game can't load and i just get a black screen.


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 1, 2009)

The load address & entry point of the Action Replay dols are 0x80003100.


----------



## Golfman560 (Mar 1, 2009)

I can confirm Buzbee's post, I thought that it used the 1800 address when I tried editing it but it does not use it.

Wow how'd you get that many ARs? I can understand 1.08, 1.14a and b, but the others are pretty hard to find.


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 1, 2009)

I think all datel dols use 0x80003100 as their load address & entry point. I have checked the following dols:

Action Replay 1.06
Action Replay 1.08
Action Replay 1.09
Action Replay 1.14a
Action Replay 1.14b
Freeloader 1.06b


----------



## WiiGator (Mar 1, 2009)

Buzbee said:
			
		

> I think all datel dols use 0x80003100 as their load address & entry point. I have checked the following dols:
> 
> Action Replay 1.06
> Action Replay 1.08
> ...



I didn't mean the address of the graphical application, which you can see. I mean the hidden code. The games are already at 0x80003100. How do you think AR will work? It need to use a different address for the in game hacking stuff, if this is more than just a simple patch for the game.


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 1, 2009)

I will see if emu_kidid (GCOS author) can post his input in this forum. He incorporated the prepatched Action Replay v1.08 dol into GCOS 1.5 for Gamecube over 3 years ago. The patched dols bypassed the load/eject process to work with Game ID that GCOS detected before GCOS loaded the dol.

In the last version of GCOS, Action Replay was replaced by a Cheat Engine (by biolizard89?) from Fuzziqer Software. It was based off the cheat engine included in the GameCube Action Replay Simulator and Control Simulator (GCARS). Cheats must be added using a very dodgy interface but they do work. A Cheat DB Loader was planned for next release but later scrapped since no more GCOS versions were released. So, we would have fun inputting codes with this method. The source is included in GCos1.x(beta) for the cheat engine http://tehwii.tehskeen.com/userfile.php?articleid=977

http://www.fuzziqersoftware.com/


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 2, 2009)

I found a way to copy the Action Replay sav files onto official Nintendo memory cards. I have tested this on 59 and 251 Nintendo cards. You can't use this method to transfer any other sav/gcs/gci file onto official Nintendo memory cards because they will not have the Disc ID so they will not be recognizable by the game.

You will need these files:

Wii_Gamecube_Homebrew_Launcher 0.2 by Mega Man (DO NOT USE NEWER VERSIONS)
http://wiibrew.org/w/images/b/bb/WiiGamecu...ncher0.2.tar.gz

Mios patcher from GameCube Backup Launcher 0.2
http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=4658

Memcard Installer v0.5 by emu_kidid
http://forums.maxconsole.net/attachment.ph...mp;d=1136345255

MaxDrive Save Converter v1.03 (only if file is not GCI) by me & others
http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=8977

Action Replay Updates 08262008 by me
http://www.eurasia.nu/modules.php?name=Dow...it&lid=5453

1. Copy over Wii_Gamecube_Homebrew_Launcher files to your apps directory for HBC launch. DO NOT INSTALL IT,S MIOS, IT WORKS WITH THE ONE INCLUDED WITH 0.2. Copy over the folder miospatcher (from the archive inside the first archive of GC backup launcher 0.2) to your apps folder and install it. 
2. Choose and convert the Action Replay Update SAV file using MaxDrive Save Converter v1.03. Place your .GCI file in the same directory as the extracted files from the Memcard Installer v0.5 and rename it "myfile.gci" then run "makedol.bat" and it will produce a Memcardinstall.dol file.
3. Rename Memcardinstall.dol to "start.dol" and copy over to the root of your sd card.
4. Launch GCBoot (Wii_Gamecube_Homebrew_Launcher) from HBC.
5. INSERT/REINSERT MEMORY CARD AFTER MENU APPEARS (if you don't you will probably get "card mount status: -5" and you will have to reload GCBOOT). WAIT 20 SECONDS BEFORE PROCEEDING or you can Press A to view contents of the card if it is not empty. If files can be viewed on card then it is ready. Press B to go back to the selection screen.
6. Select X to copy file over then either L or R depending on which slot your memory card is in. If you get a "card mount status: -2" press A and then repeat. If no luck, repeat step 5 THEN WAIT 30 SECONDS and then step 6.
7. REINSERT MEMORY CARD BEFORE ATTEMPTING TO USE.

Now, you can use an unpatched backup copy of Action Replay (with updated codes) with the Xi loader for ORIGINAL gamecube games with a Nintendo Memory card acting as the Action Replay code dongle. It must be inserted in Slot B PRIOR to the loading of the Action Replay disc. The AR save is slighly corrupted but usable. It will be uncorrupted after first code use when the auto update hardware feature is enabled (default).

This should also work on third party memory cards - tested with Max Drive Pro memory card.


----------



## elricorico (Mar 2, 2009)

WiiGator thanks for the clarification on the error codes.

Can anyone tell me what is the easiest way to get iso249(with backup support) on a 3.4 wii?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 2, 2009)

elricorico said:
			
		

> WiiGator thanks for the clarification on the error codes.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the easiest way to get iso249(with backup support) on a 3.4 wii?



Downgrade to 3.2 with softmii


----------



## Linuks (Mar 2, 2009)

Buzbee : you nee to patch your mios first, so it'll delete the cmios for backup launching.


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 2, 2009)

Linuks: I assume your talking about AR dol. The cmios is hard patched so it won't delete it. You must be talking about the RunGCbackup code in memory before launching AR?


----------



## Linuks (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm talking about Wii Gamecube Homebrew Launcher which need a patched mios to work. : you have to use MIOSPatchingWADInstaller and this will remove the cmios from WiiGator or Waninkoko.


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't install the cmios that comes with GCBOOT, it works with Wiigators cmios. If you noticed my instructions never said to install the mios included with it. I updated it to reflect that.


----------



## Linuks (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, thanks for your answer but I deduced that it was necessary to install it because when I don't install it, it says : failed to load ther file.

EDIT : It works fine with http://perso.latribu.com/decker/wii/download/WGCHL-022.zip


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did you download the version from the link. I get the same error when using newer versions (these are done by Hell Hibou and not Mega Man). Use version 0.2 not 0.21 or 0.22. 


If not, try installing the cmios included with GCBOOT then install wiigators on top of it without removing old one. Let me know which way works for you.


----------



## Linuks (Mar 2, 2009)

It works with version 0.22 (cmios included with Xi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thank you for the tutorial, i can copy my GC saves now


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 2, 2009)

How did you get it to work with 0.22? I always get can't load start.dol with versions 0.21 & 0.22. Did you install the cmios from version 0.22 then the one from Xi on top of that? 

I installed the cmios from 0.20 then the Xi one on top of that. Maybe thats my problem. This maintains compatibility with my stand alone Action Replay Loaders since 0.21 of GCBOOT removes the DISC ID check.


----------



## Linuks (Mar 2, 2009)

I have done the same things as you : "I installed the cmios from 0.20 then the Xi one on top of that."
But the one from Xi remove the mios currently installed so that's not the problem.
The most important is that it works.


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 2, 2009)

But the reason is why? How come you need to install the cmios from 0.20 then Xi on top of that since the Xi one should have removed the old one from 0.20. This is how it worked for you ...but then why didn't it work before you installed the cmios for 0.20? I may need to update my tutorial for this step but I am not sure why it is required.

"It works with version 0.22 (cmios included with Xi) 
Thank you for the tutorial, i can copy my GC saves now"

Did you mean 0.20? I compared the miospatchers from 0.20 and 0.22 and they are exactly the same. My only conclusion is that you used 0.22 loader and received the "can't find start.dol" error and it had nothing to do with the mios patching. Could this be correct?


----------



## Linuks (Mar 2, 2009)

Maybe I'm wrong (if so, sorry) , I will compare the files' sizes in order to see which version is working.

EDIT : I was indeed wrong, I was likely to put the wrong folder on my card. So the working version is 0.20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry again.


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 2, 2009)

It seems the GCI files that are created are incorrect. They are missing the first 6 GameID characters (i.e. GSAE01). They are all zeroes so they will not be recognized by the game. The date is also incorrect , year is 30 years ahead (2039), day is 1 day ahead (3rd), but month & time are OK though. I believe this is due to the Xi mios patcher since Theta had an issue with the first 6 characters with saves and the Xi version still has a problem with the date.

Tha naming convention is also off when backing up using GCMM 1.0:
01-GSAE-Star Fox Adventures.gci
comes out
--Star Fox Adventures.gci

Update: Used mios patcher that came with GCBoot 0.20 & Waninkoko's rev 03, same issues

I really don't think this is a coincidence though, the date and first 6 characters of the game save having same problems as with GC backup loader Theta/Xi.


----------



## pIRatZE (Mar 2, 2009)

What's the difference between this new found method and your AR.dol, Buzbee?What does it do that differs AR.dol?The similarity that I understand from your discussions is that both of them only works with Original Game Disc.Am I right?


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, both work with only ORIGINAL gamecube games. This method allows users with ONLY Nintendo brand GC memory cards to use it as a code dongle for a copy of AR. 
You have to have a save file for the same version of AR already on a Nintendo Brand GC card and have it inserted before launching the AR disc with Xi. It will freeze otherwise. You only need to do this once as long as it doesn't get corrupted. Third party cards can use GCMM 1.0 to transfer (it doesn't work with Nintendo brand cards). Even with the above problems, the AR save file is still recognized by the disc (it will update hardware after 1st use of codes and be a correct save then). Just go under settings and look at the save file,  if you see it, then you shouldn't have no problems with using it with AR. If the card says it can't be used or its not inserted, then just reinsert it until you can, then load action replay.


----------



## pIRatZE (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, i really like using your AR114.dol because it's so easy and simple to use without ever swapping  the discs. And it can still save the new codes into my third party GC memory card.I don't have any trouble using it on my Wii except it'll only work with Original GC disc and not GC backup disc.I really hope you and WiiGator could pull this one out.


----------



## rawthreat (Mar 3, 2009)

everytime i try tostart a game.  my wii just reboots or freezes.  I cant get any game to work.   Also after I installed the custom files now when i try to play wii fit it asks me to update my system.


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 3, 2009)

I think there is a way. I Just found the development thread of how they incorporated AR 1.08 into GCOS for Gamecube.

http://forums.maxconsole.net/showthread.php?t=11771


----------



## AetherMaster (Mar 3, 2009)

Did you also see that the last post was in 2005? Clearly, this has been abandoned.


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 3, 2009)

How they got the AR.dol embedded with GCOS for Gamecube is useful for embedding it in Gamecube Backup Loader for Wii. Patched dols, compressing it (dollz) which relocates memory address.


----------



## pIRatZE (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Buzbee, I found this "ar dvdr loader v02" when I googled it.It supposed to make AR to load DVDR.I hope this will help you for your research.


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 4, 2009)

I know about that. It uses a retail copy of Action Replay to load an exploit to play DVD-R copies. It also won't work in that manner on the Wii since the DVD Drive cannot be accessed the same way as it was with the gamecube. Not what we want either. Thanks for trying though.


----------



## Deepfreezer (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have a problem with my backup of Tales of Symphoia, the original discs runs like a charm, but the backups don´t if i start it, like explained in the wiki, with "B" it will only turn into a black screen an nothing happen at all.

If i start it with "A" autodetect then its working.

The question is, how could i swap disc, when it says in wiigators blog, its only working with pressing "B". 

Wonder why it won´t work by pressing "B".


For the specs:

PAL Wii 3.2E
CMios v8
GC Launcher 0.1 Xi


----------



## pIRatZE (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh.Sorry about that.


----------



## arael53 (Mar 5, 2009)

Deepfreezer said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a problem with my backup of Tales of Symphoia, the original discs runs like a charm, but the backups don´t if i start it, like explained in the wiki, with "B" it will only turn into a black screen an nothing happen at all.
> 
> ...



I have the same problem :-/


----------



## Rainy (Mar 5, 2009)

disable region free gc hack if you have softmii.


----------



## arael53 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rainy said:
			
		

> disable region free gc hack if you have softmii.



I don't have softmii, and the region free from Starfall is disabled too


----------



## arael53 (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't know if it can help: The black screen is in 60 Hz, and I use a 50 hz tv... But my tv support 60 hz.


----------



## Deepfreezer (Mar 6, 2009)

arael53 said:
			
		

> Rainy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same here, i don´t have softmii and i don´t use starfall.

My TV supports both 50 Hz and 60 Hz, so this can´t be the reason either.


----------



## Ryan_M (Mar 9, 2009)

when i download and extract the update all there is one file. Is this all there is and if so what do i do with it .


----------



## yes91 (Mar 11, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Haruhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I'm quite the lay person,but how do you fix the game ID?


----------



## lisalover1 (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't think that the game Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance is working. When I try to load it, the loader goes to a green screen, then the Wii shuts down. Unless I'm doing something wrong; do I need to patch the .ISO first or something?


----------



## trancepara (Mar 13, 2009)

lisalover1 said:
			
		

> I don't think that the game Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance is working. When I try to load it, the loader goes to a green screen, then the Wii shuts down. Unless I'm doing something wrong; do I need to patch the .ISO first or something?



Fire Emblem is working fine in a multi-game disc on some LG DVD+R booktyped to DVD-ROM (yay lightscribe).  I actually played it for awhile.

It was pretty much an extract and burn job.


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 15, 2009)

yes91 said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



use the program GCMM and rename the save file


----------



## montacer (Mar 15, 2009)

Deepfreezer said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a problem with my backup of Tales of Symphoia, the original discs runs like a charm, but the backups don´t if i start it, like explained in the wiki, with "B" it will only turn into a black screen an nothing happen at all.
> 
> ...


i've got the same problem


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 18, 2009)

try (press Z to select second disc, eject and insert again)


----------



## chaotic1ne (Mar 20, 2009)

i got it to work kind of, i am having a problem loading code veronica X when both images are on the same disk. when i hit "B" i got a green screen and would have to unplug my wii. after trying many things i decided to burn RE1 CD1 on one disk and try that. it worked sorta. if i hit B id get the green screen but if i hit A, i would get a black screen with sound from the game.

im running 3.3u on a US wii. with wininkoko's cmios installer rev3 and installing the rev8 wad.

thanks


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 20, 2009)

try patching xi over the top of wanins gc mios


----------



## chaotic1ne (Mar 20, 2009)

patched it with v8 (all i have, i dont have 5.) and i still get the green screen when i hit 'B" and a black screen with sound when i hit "A". any thoughts?


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 20, 2009)

able to try 5?


----------



## chaotic1ne (Mar 20, 2009)

it said file not found and it couldn't download anything when it connected online. anyway i can located the v5 files?


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 20, 2009)

there sure is, download link;
MIOS Version 5
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...100000101/tmd.5 -> /00000001/00000101/v5/tmd.5
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000101/cetk -> /00000001/00000101/v5/cetk
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/00000005 -> /00000001/00000101/v5/00000005
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/00000006 -> /00000001/00000101/v5/00000006


----------



## chaotic1ne (Mar 20, 2009)

when i click the link i get a apache 401 error. anythoughts?
it says this as the description.
_This request requires HTTP authentication ()._

thanks for the help


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 20, 2009)

go to main page:


http://gbatemp.net/?act=module&module=...member=WiiGator

scroll down...the links work there.


----------



## Linuks (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey, is it normal that I always have a black screen by pressing B in the Launcher's menu?
Maybe because it's a multi-disk...
I tried a lot of games and none of them are working.


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 20, 2009)

No. That is not normal. You need to install custom cios 249 and a custom mios (v4, v5, or v8). If you have done this then try reinstalling with the unpatched wads THEN try patching them.

Use the following:

CIOS:
IOS36-64-v1042.wad

and 1 of the following for MIOS:
RVL-mios-v4.wad
RVL-mios-v5.wad
RVL-mios-v8.wad

This has fixed my problems with cios/mios when upgrading versions in the past.

Unless your a n00b, you will know how to find these files, so don't ask.


----------



## chaotic1ne (Mar 20, 2009)

Buzbee said:
			
		

> go to main page:
> 
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/?act=module&module=...member=WiiGator
> ...



thanks, ill give that a try.

edit:
well i got a little further, i patched the mcios to v5 from v8 and i still get the same errors as before. green screen when i hit "B" and only sound when i hit "A" altho this time when i hit "Y" i get video and sound but its black and white and its skipping up and down with a flicker(kinda like running a pal on a NTSC) but its an NTSC iso.


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 20, 2009)

You could have some kind of software installed conflicting with it like starfall or preloader. Try disabling region free in those then retry. If not, try downgrading to 3.2 then retry. If you have 3.2 then reinstall it.


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 20, 2009)

have you tried, the rebooted option?


----------



## chaotic1ne (Mar 21, 2009)

i dont have preloader installed, or starfall. gamma works tho, and that uses cios249(which is the same as the GCBackup correct?) might be something conflicting but its strange how it semi works.

i tryed the rebooted option but it just gives me the green screen.


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 21, 2009)

i think you should try using anyregion changer and jumping back to and selecting system hacks.
then you should reinstall the cmios v5


----------



## trancepara (Mar 21, 2009)

@Chaotic1ne,

Since you never mentioned, is the Code Veronica you are trying to run PAL or NTSC.

I only ask because there are/were some cases of people trying to run out of region backups to no success. :/


----------



## Linuks (Mar 21, 2009)

Buzbee said:
			
		

> No. That is not normal. You need to install custom cios 249 and a custom mios (v4, v5, or v8). If you have done this then try reinstalling with the unpatched wads THEN try patching them.
> 
> Use the following:
> 
> ...



Thank you for the answer but my cIOS is in the last version (rev8). I'll try to change the cMIOS but I is just the "rebooter" option which doesn't work : no problem with the autodetect option.


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you for the answer but my cIOS is in the last version (rev8). 

cIOS rev 8 is IOS36 patched. It uses IOS36-64-v1042.wad to install and patch.


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 22, 2009)

Anybody notice posting delays?


----------



## chaotic1ne (Mar 22, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> @Chaotic1ne,
> 
> Since you never mentioned, is the Code Veronica you are trying to run PAL or NTSC.
> 
> I only ask because there are/were some cases of people trying to run out of region backups to no success. :/



i believe its NTSC, i used Gamecube multi-iso creator and set it to NTSC aswell, as not to have a combined PAL iso.  should i change from cios rev 7 to rev 8?


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 22, 2009)

now to move onto the new GC backup launcher 0.2 thread.


----------



## .d&n (Apr 26, 2009)

i read all the post here and none oh which can solve my problem, im having trouble switching disk

ok the game is resident evil REmake, burned 2 disk together using multi

on the launcher menu i did this
-i set the 2nd disk by pressing left/right and then Z (u'll see on the bottom right "Second disk set to "_") 
-went back to 1st disk and A to auto detect which works perfectly (B will make the game drop in frames)

after finish disk 1 at a certain point it'll ask "please switch disk" thing
- so i hold B, eject, reinsert
- didnt work so i tried holding Z, eject, reinsert
Didnt work

I then burned disk 2 as a seperate disk, tried at the point and it also didnt work

Did aniithinbody had a similar problem and got around it? plz share...


----------



## ulm (Apr 27, 2009)

You did everything right BUT you have to start the game with 'B', frame drops or no. After the game asks for disk 2, hit 'Z' (nothing will happen), eject the disk, and reinsert it. Same as in WiiGator's original post.

I just finshed RE1 today, interestingly, and had to figure it out. You can save again almost immediately (if you have the extra ribbons), and then restart the game using 'A' on the second disk, if you feel the need. I didn't find the slight frame drop a problem, so I didn't bother.





			
				.d&n said:
			
		

> i read all the post here and none oh which can solve my problem, im having trouble switching disk
> 
> ok the game is resident evil REmake, burned 2 disk together using multi
> 
> ...


----------



## Coburn64 (May 1, 2009)

Sorry to bump a old topic, but thanks a lot WiiGator! You're a great hacker!


----------



## Hybridx24 (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anyone know if this will run on a 4.0U Wii with HBC and cIOS rev13a installed?


----------



## Vegeta (Jun 21, 2009)

Does Waninkoko's cMIOS installer and WiiGators MIOS Patcher generate the same cMIOS v8?


----------



## thestudent (Aug 23, 2009)

having trouble saving on mario sunshine any idea's i dont have a gc memory card just sd


----------



## mj295 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey great job Wiigator but just wondering has any1 tried phantasy star online episode 3 yet? O_O ive been dying to play it but because its still in 0.1 im guessing there r games that probably wont work so yea just wondering ^^


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 13, 2010)

mj295 said:
			
		

> Hey great job Wiigator but just wondering has any1 tried phantasy star online episode 3 yet? O_O ive been dying to play it but because its still in 0.1 im guessing there r games that probably wont work so yea just wondering ^^


There's version 0.2 too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=142535


----------



## mj295 (Feb 14, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> mj295 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




K thx ^^ but does the game work though? O_O sorry for asking again >


----------



## guitar414 (May 22, 2011)

I'm probably s.o.l. ,but does anyone know if it is possible to play gc backups if your wii drive don't read backups, (ie through a sd card or usb drive?)


----------



## Sterling (May 22, 2011)

guitar414 said:
			
		

> I'm probably s.o.l. ,but does anyone know if it is possible to play gc backups if your wii drive don't read backups, (ie through a sd card or usb drive?)


Not that I am aware of. I asked this same question a year or two ago, but I received nos across the board. I don't even think it's possible, because I don't think the gamecube launcher hardware even has access to the USB ports.


----------

